# 1996 Nissan Altima Speaker Sizes



## steeler1933 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just came to the web page, Just wanted to get some help. Does anyone know the front and rear speaker sizes for a 1996 Altima. I have looked in the repair manual and the owner manual, can't find it anywhere. Could someone help me out?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Pry open the covers/door panels and measure it. If you are going to get new speakers...you are going to have to pull one of the 2 off. :fluffpol:


----------



## steeler1933 (Mar 26, 2005)

I figured I was going to have to do that. I was just trying find out if anyone knew what the stock sizes were before I pulled everything off. Thanks


----------

